# Wedding night!



## Missy89

Whats everyones plans for the night of thier wedding? 

We've allready had a honeymoon and we're getting married away from home so we're staying in a nice hotel in scotland. The room includes a jaquzzi double bath, champers and chocolate! Im not keen on eating out so me and my mum are doing wedding night hampers! We're doing a savoury one with cheese, biscuits, scones etc. Then a desert one with lots of different types of chocolate ( Im Hotel Chocolate's best customer this month!) champers and beers for OH and a pamper one- which has bath bombs bubble bombs etc from Lush and loadsa massage oils and creams from Ann summers!

Might seem abit strange but I feel more comftable eating in the room esp as its just the two of us! We're going out for a meal the night before as OH likes trying resturants when were in new places!:thumbup:


----------



## aly888

That sounds like a lovely idea (do you mind if I steal it!? lol). What better way to spend your time together as husband and wife than locked away in your hotel suite, totally wrapped up in each other :thumbup:


----------



## pinkmummy

Oooo that sounds lovely!! :D We have a jacuzzi bath in the room and we can just imagine everyone piling into our room on the night for the jacuzzi :rofl:

No seriously I don't have a clue ... it will probably take OH most of the night to untie my dress :rofl: (corset back) But we are going away straight away the next day for a week to the lakes in a posh lodge type thing with a spa, restaurant etc, so I'm sure we will have plenty more 'wedding nights' ;) xx


----------



## booflebump

We are staying at the hotel so probably falling in to bed after a evening of wild dancing :rofl: Then Mission Booflets can commence in the morning :blush:


----------



## Missy89

aly- Of course I don't! Glad people don't think im crazy lol this way we know we like everything, no waiting around, no stress! Hopefully lol

pinkmummy- hehe! after party in the bride and grooms suite! Oooo that sounds awesome a whole week of relaxing! :D


----------



## Missy89

booflebump said:


> We are staying at the hotel so probably falling in to bed after a evening of wild dancing :rofl: Then Mission Booflets can commence in the morning :blush:

Hehe you can have a "wedding morning" :winkwink::haha:


----------



## booflebump

Missy89 said:


> booflebump said:
> 
> 
> We are staying at the hotel so probably falling in to bed after a evening of wild dancing :rofl: Then Mission Booflets can commence in the morning :blush:
> 
> Hehe you can have a "wedding morning" :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

Our whole family is staying in the hotel too, so we will go down for a late breakfast and see everyone before they go home x


----------



## pinkmummy

:haha: ROFL Will you be too drunk to babydance on the evening Boofs? :haha: x


----------



## Missy89

booflebump said:


> Missy89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> booflebump said:
> 
> 
> We are staying at the hotel so probably falling in to bed after a evening of wild dancing :rofl: Then Mission Booflets can commence in the morning :blush:
> 
> Hehe you can have a "wedding morning" :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Our whole family is staying in the hotel too, so we will go down for a late breakfast and see everyone before they go home xClick to expand...

Aww that sounds really nice, we're having a wedding party a few months after so everyone can celebrate us being married and kinda hoping most people stay in the same hotel :thumbup:


----------



## booflebump

Missy89 said:


> booflebump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> booflebump said:
> 
> 
> We are staying at the hotel so probably falling in to bed after a evening of wild dancing :rofl: Then Mission Booflets can commence in the morning :blush:
> 
> Hehe you can have a "wedding morning" :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Our whole family is staying in the hotel too, so we will go down for a late breakfast and see everyone before they go home xClick to expand...
> 
> Aww that sounds really nice, we're having a wedding party a few months after so everyone can celebrate us being married and kinda hoping most people stay in the same hotel :thumbup:Click to expand...

That would be good. I think we are pretty much going to fill the hotel, which will be cool - it'll be like having my own manor house for the weekend :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

i would like to have a 'wedding night' hehe! BUT i rekon ill be soooo tired, i wont want too! (and drunk!)
I dunno...

we have a gorgeous four poster bed with a luxury room (i have to buy the champagne seperately though which is a bit tight of them!) so im bringing my own champagne tbh and some nice bath bombs. Maybe we'll have a wedding morning like some of you have said, it would be a shame to waste the moment in the romantic room just sleeping hehe!


----------



## pinkmummy

honeybee2 said:


> i would like to have a 'wedding night' hehe! BUT i rekon ill be soooo tired, i wont want too! (and drunk!)
> I dunno...
> 
> we have a gorgeous four poster bed with a luxury room (i have to buy the champagne seperately though which is a bit tight of them!) so im bringing my own champagne tbh and some nice bath bombs. Maybe we'll have a wedding morning like some of you have said, it would be a shame to waste the moment in the romantic room just sleeping hehe!

No it wouldn't ... not when you have little ones ... it will be nice to get a good nights sleep and a lay in :rofl: x


----------



## honeybee2

haha we dont have any children.


----------



## booflebump

pinkmummy said:


> :haha: ROFL Will you be too drunk to babydance on the evening Boofs? :haha: x

Quite possibly...:blush:


----------



## Missy89

honeybee2 said:


> i would like to have a 'wedding night' hehe! BUT i rekon ill be soooo tired, i wont want too! (and drunk!)
> I dunno...
> 
> we have a gorgeous four poster bed with a luxury room (i have to buy the champagne seperately though which is a bit tight of them!) so im bringing my own champagne tbh and some nice bath bombs. Maybe we'll have a wedding morning like some of you have said, it would be a shame to waste the moment in the romantic room just sleeping hehe!

I should send you mine! Im really fussy so Im taking my own just incase I dont like thiers lol.

Wedding mornings sound like an ace idea if your getting in late! I think thats why I'm glad our actul wedding is just the two of us and seperate from the party cus then I wont be worrying about anyone else- I hope! lol 

Whats the first thing you all do when you get in a hotel room? I allways stand on the bed!:haha:


----------



## polo_princess

Ummm getting home and crashing out :lol:

We're not bothering with staying out when our reception is so close to home, obviously we'll be child free as Brooke will be at my nans, so just making the most of a whole night to ourselves


----------



## pinkmummy

polo_princess said:


> Ummm getting home and crashing out :lol:
> 
> We're not bothering with staying out when our reception is so close to home, obviously we'll be child free as Brooke will be at my nans, so just making the most of a whole night to ourselves

There is a manor house in our village and my dad wanted us to get married there so they didn't have to stay over! I like the place but its not where we wanted to go. We are getting married in a modern farm hotel place 15 mins away from our house :thumbup:

xx


----------



## honeybee2

i always go see the bathroom- it has to be ace!!!


----------



## pinkmummy

I always have a nosey at what is in the room :lol: I like to see what I want to do first, play in the HUGE jacuzzi or jump on the HUGE bed :lol: x


----------



## aly888

booflebump said:


> Missy89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> booflebump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> booflebump said:
> 
> 
> We are staying at the hotel so probably falling in to bed after a evening of wild dancing :rofl: Then Mission Booflets can commence in the morning :blush:
> 
> Hehe you can have a "wedding morning" :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Our whole family is staying in the hotel too, so we will go down for a late breakfast and see everyone before they go home xClick to expand...
> 
> Aww that sounds really nice, we're having a wedding party a few months after so everyone can celebrate us being married and kinda hoping most people stay in the same hotel :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> That would be good. I think we are pretty much going to fill the hotel, which will be cool - *it'll be like having my own manor house for the weekend* :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


honeybee2 said:


> i always go see the bathroom- it has to be ace!!!

:thumbup: that's what I always do too!

I love staying away for a night/weekend. OH doesnt know it yet but a night in a hotel is one major requirement for me after the wedding :haha:


----------



## Vici

We have the gorgeous penthouse in the hotel next door to our venue overlooking the marina. We'll be spending the night there, then breakfast with everyone the next morning. hen home to collect our suitcases and off to the airport for honeymoon :D


----------



## Missy89

Everybody sounds like there gunna have great nights! Im quite fussy with the bathroom we stay in hotels most months and I allways take cleaning stuff just incase but never had too use it loads my OH told me Im not allawed to take it for the wedding night cus if its not spotless he'll be mad with how much it cost :haha:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hey, well we have courtyard rooms at the venue and our bridal suite is in the courtyard so its a case of, off to the room and chillax (probably pass out) and maybe if he is lucky a bit of boinking haha! x 

and family and maybe some friends will be staying so in the morning we'll all go for breakfast together in the venue. 

EXCITED already!


----------



## honeybee2

im mega worried though- of course my dad knows im not a virgin I have been with my oh for 4 years and lived with my Oh for 2 years now but he's gona know (and my nan eeeeek!!!) what we'll be doing as we go up to our honeymoon suite!!!!!!!

Its worrying me hahaha!


----------



## lynne192

i am acutally really worried about my wedding night, sadly my sex drive is really crap and been really worried about it been considering going to the doctor to see if there is anything i can do to help it. i used to be soooo different and now i only have to be awake 5mins and already wayyyyy to tired to event think about it.....

i am hoping all the wedding plans help keep my mind off of baby making and maybe it will help a little


----------



## princess_bump

:hugs: lynne :hugs:

loving these plans ladies ;) well we'll already be at our hotel, baby free with mads with my parents, so we'll planning on back to the room and room service! champagne, chocolate cake and a nice bubble bath ;)


----------



## lynne192

my sex drive has just hit the ground and wont get back up i dunno whats wrong with me :( feel terrible for it too... 

your plans sounds really brilliant xxxx


----------



## princess_bump

lynne, have you thought about spending the night 'chilling', maybe a nice relaxing bath, candles, wine etc? your spending it with your husband, thats the most important thing :hugs: xx


----------



## honeybee2

what ever happens.....ill treasure the first night of our married life together forever.


----------



## lynne192

tried that but its not really helped i just end up fallen asleep, i think my LO is putting huge toll on things, i know he has problems and i am in no way blaming him, i just hope when he goes to nursery things get a little easlier, i feel like i am in a 24hour battle when i am with my son and fighting the nhs to help him :'(


----------



## lynne192

yeah i will too hun even if it is just crawling into my OH's arms.


----------



## princess_bump

:hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## <tiny_toes>

snuggling up sounds amazing, you can drift off together knowing your man and wife xxxx


----------



## lynne192

think thats all i'll be able to muster after the wedding day lol... after planning sorting it all and then whole day with family be ready to collapse after it all


----------

